# Quel modèle me conseillez-vous?



## chris! (21 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour.

Le prix de la série 3 a baissé.
La série 5 est une évolution de la 4.
La série 6 sera probablement différente.
Comme première Watch que me conseillez-vous?
Merci.


----------



## Locke (21 Septembre 2019)

chris! a dit:


> Comme première Watch que me conseillez-vous?


Pour moi, aucun modèle. A toi de décider en fonction de tes finances. Et puis mon avis ne te servira à rien, vu que j'ai une Galaxy Watch.


----------



## Dead head (21 Septembre 2019)

Aucun conseil à donner. Ça dépend de tes finances, de tes besoins, de tes désirs…


----------



## chris! (21 Septembre 2019)

Je n’ai jamais eu de montre connecté.
L'idée était de suivre mon activité, mes dépenses caloriques, mon rythme cardiaque et l’utiliser en kit main libre en voiture (pas de kit Bluetooth).


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2019)

chris! a dit:


> Je n’ai jamais eu de montre connecté.
> L'idée était de suivre mon activité, mes dépenses caloriques, mon rythme cardiaque et l’utiliser en kit main libre en voiture (pas de kit Bluetooth).


Bonsoir,

Quel est votre budget ?
Pour l'utilisation en voiture , je vous le déconseille formellement , car très dangereux pour vous et les autres


----------



## chris! (22 Septembre 2019)

Ce n’est pas plus dangereux qu’un kit Bluetooth installé dans la voiture. 

La question pourrait être : faut il encore acheter une série 3 en 2019 ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2019)

chris! a dit:


> Ce n’est pas plus dangereux qu’un kit Bluetooth installé dans la voiture.



Si car vous avez tendance a regarder votre montre 

L'Apple Watch 3 est un très bon modèle et si elle vous convient , n'hésitez pas a l'acheter


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2019)

c'est pas bien de doublonner


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> c'est pas bien de doublonner


Merci , j'ai supprimer ce doublon


----------



## chris! (22 Septembre 2019)

Désolé pour le doublon, je pensais que le premier sujet n’avait pas été validé.


----------



## Klouk (25 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Si car vous avez tendance a regarder votre montre
> 
> L'Apple Watch 3 est un très bon modèle et si elle vous convient , n'hésitez pas a l'acheter


Pour moi c’est moins dangereux de regarder sa montre qu’on peut placer à hauteur d’yeux, que de regarder son gps s’il est placé bas


----------



## fousfous (25 Novembre 2019)

Klouk a dit:


> Pour moi c’est moins dangereux de regarder sa montre qu’on peut placer à hauteur d’yeux, que de regarder son gps s’il est placé bas


Mais l'affichage de la watch n'est pas du tout optimisé pour ça, donc c'est quand même pas très safe.


----------



## Akelodeon (13 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Après avoir lu des messages qui n’ont rien à avoir avec le poste d’origine.

L’AW4 reste une très bonne montre par ses fonctionnes et son ECG. De ce fait, je la conseille par dessus l’AW3. 

En ce qui concerne l’AW5, c’est une continuité de la 4 et il semblerait que la batterie dure moins que pour son modèle précédent.

Maintenant, si vous avez le budget et que cela vous dérange pas d’attendre, je vous conseille d’attendre les caractéristiques de la future AW6.

Cordialement.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

Merci de ce conseil


----------

